# New to Bettas



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi there,

I am considering getting a beta for my office but don't know much about them. I really like the set-up with the aquariums with a large aquatic plant a betta in it. Would you give me an idea of the smallest size tank a betta would be happy in and any other good betta info I should consider?

Thanks guys


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

5 gallon tank..cover...light....heater...small sponge or hob or ug filter....dark natural gravel.....small driftwood....anubias nana petite.....cryptocoryne..wendtii...willisi...spiralis..
temp about 78-80...
get a small mirror..put it up against the side of the tank every now and then when you want to see him display...but not too much as it can cause some stress....


----------



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

Awesome, thanks. Is there a certain betta that is more hardy than others in your opinion or would any nice looking male do?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I would say that halfmoon plakats or king bettas are more hardy. Here's a report I did about bettas that may help you.

Bettas


Betta fish are easy fish to care for. You don't have to have a big aquarium, just a one gallon bowl, which is the 

smallest size recommended. Bettas can live up to five years, but mostly live two to three years in bowls. They 

require food once a day, though it is better that you feed them twice a day. They like varied diets and pellets and 

blood worms should do well. It's better to underfeed then overfeed as bettas will eat too much if given the chance. 

It is best to keep bettas in a 2-5 gallon aquarium with a heater and filter, as bettas like heated water with a gentle 

current. Optimal water temperature is between 72 and 84º F as bettas are tropical fish and like warm water. Water should be clean and warm. Plants 

will help keep aquarium water healthy, but weekly water changes are still needed. Plants are a great addition to any betta tank as bettas like exploring. 

It is recommended to daily take a turky baster and suck out poop and some water at the bottom of the container and replace it with dechlorinated water.

The males can't be housed together without a divider, but the females can be kept together in groups of threes 

and fours in a five gallon aquarium. Females like to socialize so it is best to keep them in larger groups. Males and 

females shouldn't be housed together if there's no divider. Bettas can jump and will sometimes jump out of their 

tank and onto the floor or another fish's jar. 

Bettas are smart and beautiful. They can be trained to do tricks like swimming through a hoop or jumping up 

and eating out of your hand. They come in many tail types and colors. Some tail types are Veiltails, Delta Tails, 

Halfmoons, Plakats, Crowntails, Double Tails, Triple Tails, Rose Tails, and mixed tails like Halfmoon Plakat, and 

Crowntail Plakats. Some colors are red, blue, green, yellow, purple, white, pink, brown, black, and mixed colors. 

There are even different color markings such as solid color, butterfly, devil, dragon, cambodian, tuteweiler, marble, 

and more! 

There are betta shows and clubs. One of the clubs is the IBC (International Betta Congress). The IBC puts on 

shows and their forum is a great place for info! A good book for information is Bettas by Marshall E. Ostrow. Bettas 

can be found in most pet stores that carry fish. 

I chose this pet because they are fun and easy too keep!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, by the way pm me if you have any extra questions. I have 5 now and have kept bettas for years!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

see...i told you he was the betta wizard..he has bred them many times..


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

lohachata said:


> see...i told you he was the betta wizard..he has bred them many times..


If you count -5 a lot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

Best to go with a plant 5.5g with a sponge filter. I like sponge filter over hob filter when come down to small tank. I'm guessing ur office will be at 75f+ so no need for heater unless u really need it.
Loh already nails the plant down so I won't go there.
All type of betta r hardy, I have seen betta living in 60f- water with no food for weeks.
Halfmoon is the prettyest one out of all but ppl have their own taste.


----------



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow, thanks everyone! I'll put a pic up once I get all set up


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

ForMany said:


> I'm guessing ur office will be at 75f+ so no need for heater unless u really need it.





ForMany said:


> All type of betta r hardy, I have seen betta living in 60f- water with no food for weeks.


I must seriously disagree. Just because a fish is hardy does not mean you should offer it less than optimal living conditions.

Most offices will set the temp around 72F to 76F depending on the typical humidity of the area. Water usually has a lower temperature than the air because it evaporates, which cools the water. So if your room temp is 72F then your tank could be 69F which is much too cool for any tropical fish (72 seems to be the average temp here in Phoenix, which I would assume is similar in New Mexico). A betta should get temps around 77F to 82F. Any lower and you risk illnesses. Not to mention that a betta will be more active and show better colors in a properly heated tank.

The reason bettas have this ability to live in less than optimal conditions is because of how they live in the wild. They live in rice paddys. Usually they have plenty of clean water that they can swim in, but once in a while the paddy will dry up and leave only puddles. These puddles get dirty pretty quick. The betta developed a labyrinth organ that allows it to use oxygen from the air when it needs to. This is why you see your betta grab air from the surface once in a while. The betta will live in these puddles for at most a couple weeks until the rain comes again. This makes it an extremely hardy aquarium fish. This should not be exploited though. Bettas in the wild will only live in those poor conditions for a short period of time. Bettas will thrive much better in a properly cared for aquarium.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

In some cases you are right, but God made it so that the wild is often times the best. "bettas developed labyrinth organs" is that evolution?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Betta man, I'm not sure what you are trying to say.

My point was that in the wild, they do not live their entire life in less than optimal conditions. Most of the time they live in very good conditions, with only a little while in poor conditions. 

I am also not sure of the point you made about evolution. I was just saying that a betta has a labyrinth organ and I was explaining how it was used. I was not talking about evolution at all.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

when young, did you ever catch a bug and name it and want to keep it and your parents say, "it will be happier in he wild"? When you said developed, it kinda sounded like evolution cause bettas were made with labyrinth organs.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yeah...so they could breath air...
i heard they they are still evolving....next month they will be driving porches.....
creatures evolve to adapt to their environment...
no...bettas do not die (drown) if they don't get to the surface to grab a gulp of air...but when the conditions exist where there is not enough oxygen in the water they are able to do that..but this happens for only a short period of time...
mom and dad told you the bug would be happier in the wild because they didn't want the danged thing in their house...sorry...i never named a bug...


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> I must seriously disagree. Just because a fish is hardy does not mean you should offer it less than optimal living conditions.
> 
> Most offices will set the temp around 72F to 76F depending on the typical humidity of the area. Water usually has a lower temperature than the air because it evaporates, which cools the water. So if your room temp is 72F then your tank could be 69F which is much too cool for any tropical fish (72 seems to be the average temp here in Phoenix, which I would assume is similar in New Mexico). A betta should get temps around 77F to 82F. Any lower and you risk illnesses. Not to mention that a betta will be more active and show better colors in a properly heated tank.
> 
> The reason bettas have this ability to live in less than optimal conditions is because of how they live in the wild. They live in rice paddys. Usually they have plenty of clean water that they can swim in, but once in a while the paddy will dry up and leave only puddles. These puddles get dirty pretty quick. The betta developed a labyrinth organ that allows it to use oxygen from the air when it needs to. This is why you see your betta grab air from the surface once in a while. The betta will live in these puddles for at most a couple weeks until the rain comes again. This makes it an extremely hardy aquarium fish. This should not be exploited though. Bettas in the wild will only live in those poor conditions for a short period of time. Bettas will thrive much better in a properly cared for aquarium.


U sure? Lol I keep them un heat in the summer. Room temper 78-80 tank water 78-80.
So don't go getting smart here, LOL I keep betta in 72-85... 85 for breeding, 72-75 for normal everyday living, my betta always show good color n it true self.


If u want to talk about betta we can, lol I can go on n on n on n on about betta.
U know what's rice puddies is? I'm guessing u got all ur info from Google. Haha


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

well loha, why don't you start now lol?????? I think the reason my male drowned was because there wasn't much oxygen in the water and he couldn't go up for air. my mom and dad like my interest in bugs. (mom made me keep the really cool creatures in the garage)


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Here's a question for everyone in an attempt to keep the peace:

Why can't we just keep it at the simple, "Bettas are gorgeous fish that need a heated filtered tank of at least five gallons."? 

That's all that's needed, so why risk scaring off our numerous new members?

Okay, so I guess two questions. :fun:


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> Here's a question for everyone in an attempt to keep the peace:
> 
> Why can't we just keep it at the simple, "Bettas are gorgeous fish that need a heated filtered tank of at least five gallons."?
> 
> ...


Because some people*cough betta man cough*think that they need to prove everyone wrong,even when their argument holds no water(no pun intended).


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

ForMany, that was uncalled for. Look for a PM.

Thank you funland3. That is exactly what I was going for. I was offended by the thought of keeping a tropical fish in sub-60F temperatures. My point was, know the fish that you are planning to keep, or already own. A betta is a tropical fish, and for it to thrive, it will need a tropical temp.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

People,lets end this thread on a happy note.Besides,we've already hi-jacked someone elses thread asking for help.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well....i will be the first one to admit that every now and then i get a little carried away ....
and i can be a little unkind about some things...and sometimes i am even wrong..in fact ; most of the time i am wrong...i just don't always admit it.....
but i do agree...we need to settle down and be a bit more civil to each other...and try not to scare the new kids away....they came here looking for information and friendship...
so you guys be careful and play nice so i don't have to get mean with you again....lol


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

What do you mean by "again" Loha? Sarcasm is, in my opinion, the highest form of humor. :fun:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

see betta man....mom didn't want them dang bugs in her house...keep em in the garage....
i remember when i was about 10 or 11...one winter i found about 50 praying mantis cocoons in a field..i broke them off and brought them home...i thought they might be cold from being outside...so i put them in a big paper bag and put them in front of the heat register in the bathroom...woke up to my mom screaming...couldn't figure out how our bathroom turned green.....YIKES !!!!!!!
so now you know why mom don't want no bugs in the house...

oh yeah...one praying mantis cocoon can have thousands of eggs in it......


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I can picture that! :lol:

Sometime, when I have more time, I'll tell you all about how I managed to cut my hand open convincing a lunch supervisor that I should be able to keep her walking stick.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes all fish need some heat ... 
Filter... Whatever fish things ...
But will fish really need a heater if the water another warm?
Nope!!! I was just telling the guy if his office is warm enough he don't need a heater unless he want too. Lol no one say anything about not needing it...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

OK so instead of getting angry with me, realize that when you say things like "All type of betta r hardy, I have seen betta living in 60f- water with no food for weeks," that people will take that to mean you think it is acceptable to do. It was perfectly logical that I dispute a point like this, because that is downright cruelty to your betta. If you agree with me then there is absolutely no reason for your hostility toward my point.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

going back to which bettas are the hardiest...
the vast majority of the bettas that we see for sale in the US are nothing more then finnage variations of Betta Splendens....veils,crowntails,halfmoons,plakats and the rest are almost all Splendens....there are several others ; but they are not as desireable overall as splendens...
so their hardiness is relatively the same...
i will pretty much agree with formany in that bettas can survive in a number of not so great conditions such as cooler temps and dirty water.....maintaining them in temps in the mid 70's is fine...but i do prefer about 78-80...and 82-85 for breeding..

but......who is it that determines what are perfect conditions for bettas ??? or any other species for that matter......God does not place them in what man calls perfect conditions...after all....bettas had labyrinth organs before there were rice paddies....we talk about having heaters and filters and feeding special foods and doing waterchanges....well...mother nature doesn't exactly do it like that...in nature it may not rain for weeks or months at a time...it may get cold and stay cold for more than just a day or two...and in the wild it may be days between feedings for the fish....
when i started keeping bettas i couldn't go to the computer and get half of the worlds experts at my fingertips...i had a book and a couple of friends.....and some trial and error...i became mildly successful at breeding them...i gave it up because it just took too much time and space...doing 100% water changes on hundreds of quart jars 2 or 3 times a week got to be just too much...so by the time i had had a couple hundred spawnings under my belt i gave it up....and i was breeding a lot of bettas that were far better looking than some of the high priced crap that you see around today....
and i'd like to find the witless idiot that names some of these colors.......my biggest color peeve is "mustard gas"......if that clown had even the slightest idea about mustard gas he would have left it alone.....but as always....beauty is in the eye of the beholder...

you know.....sometimes i get really long winded and rant on forever....maybe i had better shut up now....lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

funlad........you fool....you "NEVER" mess with the lunch super.....lucky you only cut your hand...and came away with it.......lol
oh yeah....when i was in school we didn' have lunch supervisors....we were good kids...


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

hahahahaha yeah right!


----------



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok so after all the debating, I got a little blue/turquoise double tail. I just got a 1 gallon complete set-up but will upgrade to atleast a 2 gallon tank in the near future. He's very happy and was stolen from my office to be admired by everyone in out larger conference/kitchen area. I attempted to name him Duece (double-tail) but as my husband and others in the office are big Apple fans, he was quickly renamed Steve in hoped that the late Steve Jobs will be reincarnated into our office fish bring us much wealth (he was Buddhist after all, well for a part of his life anyway, not sure if he died that way). I'll get a pic up after I get him settled into a bigger house.

Thanks for the help all


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

LoriL said:


> hoped that the late Steve Jobs will be reincarnated into our office fish bring us much wealth.


I still own a part of any revenue he generates! That's how the stock market works with any reincarnations, right? :lol:


----------



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

If he brings me billions too, I'd be glad to share


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool! post a pic soon!


----------



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

So Steve is still doing well. I'm going to buy a 2.5 gallon tomorrow and set up on Monday. I'm quite embarrassed but I never even considered cycling. (It's been that long since I've begun a new tank). I think I'll try to do a fishless cycle and run through as quicky as possible. Not sure where to find ammonia (or if there is a certain type for the matter). Any tips on a really fast cycle? I've read about ammonia and shrimp but haven't actually used either of those methods myself.


Thanks guys.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, just go to the grocery store and buy one cocktail shrimp. Drop it in the tank and let it do all the work for you.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I never have cycled a tank for a betta. They are air breathers and can take some nitrates and nitrites. Just avoid the extreme.


----------

